# What joint supplements do you use..



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

My boy is doing just fine in the joint department so far, but I would like to help him stay that way the best I can--obviously genetics will have anyone beat, but I just want to do this as a precautionary type thing. What types of supplements do you guys use for your dogs for their joints? I would love to hear some brands that are not incredibly pricey, but still high quality.









Thanks!

Laura


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

For a great price, you can get them at CVS. Last week, they had a buy-one-get-one-free sale on CVS brand joint supplements, so I was able to get two bottles for $50, which is nearly a year's supply for one dog.

CVS Brand
Glucosamine & Chondroitin Triple Strength
180 tablets for $49.99

Contains (per 2 tablets):

Vit C 60 mg (100% daily value)
Magnesium Sulfate 2 mg (100% daily value)

Glucosamine HCL 1500 mg
Chondroitin Sulfate 1200 mg

**Contains NO yeast, wheat, milk products, lactose, sugar, soy, preservatives, or artificial flavoring

I ran it by another member on this forum who is very knowledgeable about this kind of stuff and she approved it. I give one pill per day for supplementation/prevention. 

I also use Nupro Joint Formula -- GREAT for all around health support, with added glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM. You can get a good deal at online pet supply places (couple months' supply for like $35-40). It's a yummy liver flavored powder you put on the food that makes a gravy when mixed with water. 

Ruger and Sasha get the Nupro with one meal, then one joint pill with the other meal, so they don't get tired of the same liver flavor all the time. I also give the pills occasionally to Nico (who has excellent hips on x-ray) because he can't have the Nupro, as he's allergic to the beef liver.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

don't we have a sticky on this somewhere? If not, we should!


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's the link, yes I wish a mod could make this a sticky!!! (hint hint anyone?)

LauraC, this should be very helpful:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=582973&page=6#Post582973


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks! Here is the one I am thinking about:

http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=581&at=0

I have ordered a lot of things from them and they have been great to work with.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You'll get more for your money with these: http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/94/2

They normally have a buy two, get one free plan but right now they also have 20% off on the joint supplements. 

Plus they're liver flavored and the dogs eat them like treats.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, I wish I could get those! Why does it have to be "beef OR pork" liver? Nico can't have beef


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Use the powder. No beef or pork liver and also a great deal and on sale! 

http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/131/2


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have to keep that in mind, it looks great.


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I alternate between Cosequin and Arthrimaxx. SynoviG3 and a pure perna mussel supplement did not work for Simon.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I swear by cosequin ds and ester-c.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I use Bio-Logic Vet Joint Compund. It's organic and has a chicken base. Just sprinkle over the food and the dogs love it. It was a great help when my oldest dog's joints began to fail and now all mine get this daily.

I have been told by my health food store not to buy vitimins or supplements from grocery stores, drug stores etc. The strength is not always the same and they often made out of the country.

For that reason, all supplements in my house (for human or canine) are natural or organic.


----------

